# Whole30 - anyone heard of or doing? (or paleo)



## Wilsey

Heya,

Just wondering if anyone has attempted this - https://whole30.com/whole30-program-rules/ ?

:) :flower:


----------



## krissie328

I have done the paleo diet which is similar. I would like to do the whole 30 after the baby comes.


----------



## Wilsey

Hiya :) How did you find your time on paleo? 

I've started Whole30! And it is awesome! I'm feeling amazing and have way more energy (totally necessary with two kids!!!). I've dropped a little weight, which is just an added bonus!


----------



## krissie328

Both hubby and I feel so much better and lose weight. I think it is why I got pregnant after 8 years of infertility. It also has helped with my hubby's digestive issues which has been great!


----------



## ILoveShoes

I'm paleo too :) xx


----------



## Wilsey

It's really helped me with some of my digestive issues too! I'm really pleased with the results.

What are some good recipes? I'm still new to it all and trying to come up with creative things to eat sometimes stumps me.


----------



## ILoveShoes

I'd recommend the book The Paleo Primer. You can get it off Amazon xx


----------



## krissie328

I really like Against All Grain, her website is great. I also like Well Fed it has a lot of practical everyday tips. And I cannot recommend Mark's Daily Apple website for recipes and tips enough.


----------



## Wilsey

Thank you, that's awesome Krissie!

Not that it's about weightloss and you're not supposed to even weigh yourself when doing Whole30 (I cheated and I'm naughty) but I've lost 2.4kgs already. I'm so surprised!


----------



## tammym1974

I've done both Whole 30 and now am on the Paleo diet.

Whole 30 was fantastic! It really gave me a great jump start on weight loss which was a great motivator. It was hard (and at times I thought I was going to die from carb withdrawal) :haha: but I got through it. 

I feel so, so, so, much better now! I still have quite a few pounds to lose but this diet ( I guess it's more of a lifestyle change than a diet) has worked so well for me and hubs too--he's lost over 40 lbs as well.

For recipes, my go to site is Pinterest. Love it! I find tons of great recipes on there. 

Good luck and great job with the weight loss so far!


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks tammyn, so good to hear someone else who has done Whole30 and now really enjoying paleo!

We definitely think we will be paleo after this, just maybe 80/20 (so 20% will be a few carbs and maybe a glass of wine hehe). But we feel much healthier and are only in halfway through :)


----------



## tammym1974

I definitely couldn't do 100% paleo all the time. We have cheat meals now and then. Although, I find when I do cheat, I don't feel the greatest after. It's kind of like a hangover. I made the mistake of having McDonalds once and thought I was going to die. It reminds me to stay on track.


----------



## krissie328

I totally agree with pinterest for ideas. When we follow it better we try to stick to 80/20 and I allow myself chocolate and fruit. And hubby likes his potatoes and milk. But even now the best thing we have done is eliminate grains.


----------



## Wilsey

Thought I would share my Day 1 and Day 16 photos :thumbup:


----------



## tammym1974

Nice work! It's amazing what just a couple of weeks of clean eating will do for the body.


----------



## Wilsey

OMG so surprising and that's with no exercise. Just shows what a role food plays!!!


----------



## OliveLove

I have done Whole30 and still doing it (only added back butter, yogurt and smoothies). I recorded most of my meals and continue on doing it on instagram: blue.berry

It's great! The only "diet" that was able to cure my psychological ties with food. I only lost about 2 lbs, but started a workout too, so that could have been the issue. My body changed - smaller waist, etc. I highly recommend "It Starts with Food" - amazing read and very inspiring to take action.


----------

